# Walnut live edge with epoxy table



## lonewolf (Oct 17, 2018)

This monster is 60" wide 13 1/2 ' length.with strip led below the epoxy

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 10


----------



## B Rogers (Oct 17, 2018)

That is nice. Bet it's lightweight as well ;).

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 17, 2018)

Beautiful table! It's huge!

Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Oct 20, 2018)

The top is beautiful, but that base is what really does it for me. The double trestle (is that what you would call it?), the joinery, the curve, the balance... that is a fantastic base!

How big of a PITA was working with the epoxy? After I finish on the thousand projects I have on the house, I'm hoping momma will sign off on me doing either an epoxy table or a glass table like that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arn213 (Oct 20, 2018)

El Guapo said:


> How big of a PITA was working with the epoxy?



I wa wondering about the same thing. Plus you must have used a large amount of epoxy for the middle strip- really looks cool though like sandblasted glass or a river flowing to the ocean. I do dig the ‘honest construction’ on the base! Though, I have to compliment how fantastic looking the wood planked floors are and is that figuring or old saw marks? Very nice house by the way and digging the open plane. Those doors appears to be multi-fold where it can all be opened up to have clear access of the outdoors.

Is the epoxy applied in layers so it can cure or? How does that type of application hold up over time- does it shrink and how does it hold up with change of temperature?


----------



## lonewolf (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks guys . the epoxy was poured in layers. With coloring in the first layers then clear. Sanded only to 400 to leave dull. Moderate pita factor . we don't have a lot of over time experience with epoxy pours thus big. The floors are saw marked. This is a 10,000 sf timber frame house.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 23, 2018)

That is a great looking table. The base to hold that beast is well executed and great selection of slabs and how to join them. Love to see that lit up at night for a cool glow effect in the middle of table. Very well done. Wish I could try a project like this some time. Amazing work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Herb G. (Oct 23, 2018)

Nicely done, my friend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Patrude (Oct 23, 2018)

Beautifully done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nathan W (Nov 1, 2018)

Love it! I am starting a very similar build this weekend. Mine will be a little smaller, at 9’ long 36” wide. I am not going with the river look, or live edges, but using the heart wood of two slabs down the middle.

In your experience, would this require a breadboard? I am also interested in some details of the joinery you used to attach your top to the supports and your supports to the legs. I had a completely different support idea, but yours looks better than the one in my head. 




 One of the top boards milled at 8/4, will require a little work to flatten 


Using this section, also 8/4 and another from base of tree for the legs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lonewolf (Nov 3, 2018)

Nathan. Thanks for the comments. I'm not a big fan of bread boards on anything this thick. But I do stress using completely dry stock. Which takes years.
Used simple mounting consisting of battens lag bolted to top and through bolted to base. Have fun with your build!


----------

